# Info required for PR rules for B.com graduate from India



## leoaditya10 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am from India having completed my Bachelor of Commerce in 2006. Currently I am in Australia studying Masters of Professional Accounting (completed SEM 2). I am looking to apply for PR (Visa - 189) before I complete my Masters. 
I have managed 50 points (IELTS score & age based points) & I am looking to get my Bachelors degree assessed by CPA or IPA. Also, I am looking to select Accountant in the SOL list obviously.
I need some information/ help on my below queries. It would be great if someone could assist me.

1) Do I need to get my degree as well as work exp. assessed by the assessment body compulsorily (I am only looking to get my Bachelor's degree assessed)

2) In case my assessment turns out to be negative  is there a cooling off period within which I can't apply for assessment/ PR again?

3) Can I show my Masters degree subjects at the time of assessment to get those subjects included in the total subjects?

4) On an average basis, how much time does the PR process take if I am onshore?

5) Do I need to show any money in my bank account for applying to PR?

Any other relevant information regarding above questions would be greatly appreciated.

Looking forward to some guidance in moving permanently to Australia.

Thanks,
Adi


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, my responses are in blue.



leoaditya10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India having completed my Bachelor of Commerce in 2006. Currently I am in Australia studying Masters of Professional Accounting (completed SEM 2). I am looking to apply for PR (Visa - 189) before I complete my Masters.
> I have managed 50 points (IELTS score & age based points) & I am looking to get my Bachelors degree assessed by CPA or IPA. Also, I am looking to select Accountant in the SOL list obviously.
> ...


----------



## leoaditya10 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help   

Is there something else I should keep in mind before proceeding with assessment of my Bachelor's degree. Which body is preferrable? CPA or IPA?

Thanks,
Adi


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Status*



leoaditya10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India having completed my Bachelor of Commerce in 2006. Currently I am in Australia studying Masters of Professional Accounting (completed SEM 2). I am looking to apply for PR (Visa - 189) before I complete my Masters.
> I have managed 50 points (IELTS score & age based points) & I am looking to get my Bachelors degree assessed by CPA or IPA. Also, I am looking to select Accountant in the SOL list obviously.
> ...


What is the status of your PR now ? Did you get your skills assessed with B.com alone ?


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

Can someone pls answer this for me..

My brother(age 35) has a degree in B.com and then has a good experience as a business analyst in an IT company (Reuters), any chances that he might be given a +ve assesment by the CO, any chances of getting a PR.

Pls help, he is about to start the process but skeptical..

Thanks
Chaitra


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chaith11 said:


> Can someone pls answer this for me..
> 
> My brother(age 35) has a degree in B.com and then has a good experience as a business analyst in an IT company (Reuters), any chances that he might be given a +ve assesment by the CO, any chances of getting a PR.
> 
> ...


Go through this thread carefully 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Go through this thread carefully
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz, I have been following your posts regularly and have already applied my PR application for subclass 189.

Now I am planning to bring my sister on study visa first and then target for her PR. She has passed her B.Com(3 years full time course) last july and she is planning to pursue masters in professional accounting from Australia.

My question is while assessment, will her B.Com be considered equivalent to a bachelor worth 15 points or a diploma worth 10 points only?

One more query, she is planning to study in a regional area in Victoria (that is except Melbourne). Can she claim 5 points for regional study and 5 points of Australian study separately in future or only one category is applicable?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aman0909991 said:


> Hi Newbienz, I have been following your posts regularly and have already applied my PR application for subclass 189.
> 
> Now I am planning to bring my sister on study visa first and then target for her PR. She has passed her B.Com(3 years full time course) last july and she is planning to pursue masters in professional accounting from Australia.
> 
> ...


I am sorry I can’t help you in any of your questions 

Cheers


----------

